# Overclocking tut needed urgent....



## hsr (Jun 8, 2008)

I have the following config...
nv 8400 gs
2gb ram (i'm serious)
amd athlon 64 x2 4000+
asus m2n mx (non-sli)

What to do?
I tried to overclock my monitor and resulted in bad display, i had to go for a warranty check! was just a problem with refresh rate! 

Detailed information in attachment (via System info)



^^^ the sticky thread is for amd athlon Xp processors so i managed to get it into a new thread


----------



## hsr (Jun 9, 2008)

Please, respond..


----------



## axxo (Jun 10, 2008)

There is a separate thread for requesting tutorial(s). 



> 2gb ram (i'm serious)


Whats so serious abt it?


> I tried to overclock my monitor and resulted in bad display, i had to go for a warranty check! was just a problem with refresh rate!



first time i come to know about monitor overclocking. 
Actually what thing u want to overclock? gfx card? processor?


----------



## hsr (Jun 10, 2008)

actually, my monitor supports only res upto 1440x990 (widescreen)
but i don't know how, i got an option, to show more res. i tried some 1600x something and there goes my monitor, some werid lines and crazy desktop. i tried to call back my old res, but still, the problem prevailed. when i went to d shop, they said that my monitor was in 85hz and it had only 75hz! i don't know what he told but it is something related to refresh rate isn't it?


----------

